# Gaggia Classic Boiler bolt sheered off into Group Head



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Having followed the numerous other threads about stuck Boiler- Group head bolts I have got landed with a thread sticking out of group head. I have tried heat, Putty Caff soaking, mole grips, cutting a horizontal thread for a flat had screw driver.

Any thoughts as per attached? Or is it new group head or can i cope with 3 bolts ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Badgerman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Having followed the numerous other threads about stuck Boiler- Group head bolts I have got landed with a thread sticking out of group head. I have tried heat, Putty Caff soaking, mole grips, cutting a horizontal thread for a flat had screw driver.
> 
> ...


With the pressure involved, I doubt it'd work on only 3 bolts.

You could probably get it drilled & tapped if you have access to a drill press.

Failing that replacements are available for a price.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

If all attempts such as decent vice grips have failed (on that point, initial turn should be to tighten, then backwards to loosen, and repeat), and you can cut (or file) if off flat. You can drill the depth of it with a small drill (say 2mm-3mm) then increase in size until the drill is only leaving the thread (c4mm hole), that gives you a spiral of steel which you can then pick out using a small pointed hook. Done it on car bits, would help but guess you're not here in the middle of Norfolk.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You could try a screw extractor but if the extractor breaks off you will need a new base.

Best option to cut off flush with base, carefully mark the centre of the bolt with a centre punch,drill a small hole as a guide then drill out to the root size of the bolt. Then re-tap with a new thread. A local engineering works would probably do this for you if you do not have access to the tools.

Initially you could try really tightening the moles and try rocking back and forth to try to release it.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks all! Much appreciated, I don't have a table drill so think I will try a local engineering company.

i think the group head is brass as I have the Gold colour ltd edition Gaggia. Does that make it harder or easier to sort out?


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

I did it. Had some weetabix and then tried some serious brute force with needle nose plyers and the tightening and undoing as suggested.

Such a a good feeling!

to replace the bolts I was going for some M6 16mm s/s from eBay, but wondered about hex head so can use a socket. Would this be better?

https://www.screwfix.com/p/easyfix-set-screws-a2-stainless-steel-m6-x-16mm-10-pack/9308t


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad you persevered and won:good:. Ref the hex headed bolts, I am not sure you will have sufficient clearance between the bolt head + socket and the boiler base ?? Whichever you use they do not need to be "super tight"


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Those bolts were fine. I would recommend them to anyone else in my position as now I can get some decent torque on them with a spanner.

so my gold Gaggia is shining inside and outside. Thanks all to various threads on cleaning boilers, looks daunting on paper but surprisingly logical when you do it.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Glad ya got it all sorted & working again.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I have 2x gold group heads where I have had stuck threads like yours.

Must be an issue specific to the gold machines!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

The worst boiler I have ever tackled was a steam boiler from a Kitchenaid Artisan - it's the same Gaggia boiler but with a different base. The heads of eight of the ten Allen screws sheared off and had to be drilled out.

In the case of the main four boiler base Allen screws, there is a portion of unused thread in the head as the screws are too short to reach them. If you mess up the drilling out, you may get away with using a longer screw to use the undamaged portion of thread.

Allen screws are high tensile, if you are going to replace them with bolts, you should really replace them with high tensile bolts but it's probably not important in this instance.


----------



## Shodjoe (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi guys.Same problem here.Does anyone knows engineering company which can drill it out for me in London?cheers

J


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Shodjoe said:


> Hi guys.Same problem here.Does anyone knows engineering company which can drill it out for me in London?cheers
> 
> J


Have a go yourself first. It's easy to try out the options. Heat up. Grind off or drill in. All will damage the bolts but just get the replacements above.


----------

